# Schwinn Corvette craigslist



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 19, 2010)

listed on craigslist, looks like a good deal.
http://spokane.craigslist.org/bik/1906013769.html


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like the one on ebay that just closed and went for almost 1500!


----------

